# Cubing Career "Bucket List"



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

This is a thread for sharing what you would like to accomplish or achieve in your cubing career before you quit. Examples of a few things you might want to do may include breaking a certain barrier (i.e. sub 20 on 3x3), learning a large set of algorithms (i.e. ZBLL), expanding your collection of cubes, buying a certain cube (i.e. Moyu 13x13), growing your youtube channel, travelling abroad for a large competition (i.e. US Nationals), meeting a famous cuber, or even setting a record!

I'll go first!

Before I quit cubing, I hope to:
- attend a competition somewhere other than Ottawa, probably Toronto, ideally somewhere cool like US Nats 2017
- start a club at my school and organize a competition
- meet Bill Wang, Eric Limeback, Harris Chan, Ray Vince Ong, and the other cool and fast people who live in Ontario who I haven't met yet
- meet a few of my roux method brothers (Kavin, Jules, Adam, and Alex maybe but that would be a longshot)
- grow my youtube channel so that it is large enough that I can inspire and encourage a large group of people to experiment with different methods, specifically roux, and not to always go with the majority
- lastly, to get some record, either NR/NAR/WR, I don't really care which event but I like to think it is obvious which event it would be if it ever happens

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Before I quit cubing, I hope to:
-Be Sub-10 on 3x3
-Own more than 100 puzzles
-Start a YouTube channel that has cubing-related content
-Meet some famous cubers
-Get at least a NR on at least one event
-Participate in all WCA events
-Go to many, many competitions
-Host a competition or two

Seems like alot to accomplish, but why not give it a shot.


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 16, 2016)

My bucket list: 
- Top 5 officially for 2x2
- podium at US nationals
- Go to a worlds competition not in the US
- organize a competition
- Podium in 3x3 at any comp
-4 and 5BLD success officially 
-sub 8 official 3x3 average 
- learn all 2x2 alg sets

Cool thread!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 16, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> - learn all 2x2 alg sets


gl


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 16, 2016)

My Bucket list is
Top 50 for sum of ranks
Compete in all WCA events
Organize a competition
Go to a Worlds.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 16, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> gl


I'm assuming he means that he wants to learn only the useful/well-known/tested/proved to work alg sets: OLL, PLL, PBL, WV, OLL, PLL, CLL, EG1, EG2, LEG1, CLS, TCLL+, TCLL-.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 16, 2016)

- Get 100,000 subscribers (or more, of course) on YouTube
- Do every event officially
- Have a full WCA profile, which involves:
- Getting a WR (preferably Pyraminx)
- Getting a CR and NR (some non-North American'll have to beat me in Pyraminx, lol)
- Go to another U.S. Nationals
- Learn some algs; maybe Megaminx PLL?
- Enjoy cubing throughout my time with it, and stop or cube less when (or if) it's no longer fun (kind of a weird goal, but I don't like to feel obligated to continue stuff if I don't enjoy it)
- Stay friends with my cubing buddies (and maybe make more friends too), even if we're no longer cubing

Eh, if I don't accomplish all of these, it doesn't matter that much to me. They'd be cool though.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 16, 2016)

Similar to goals thread, but longer term I guess.

Bucket list: (might update as I get better)
Set world records in OH (single or average, either would be insane, both would be preferred[at the same time]).
Become fastest 2H/OH/Feet ZZ solver in the world at some point.
Set the first official sub-9/8/7 average with 2H ZZ and first official sub-6/5 single(all would be nice).
Set the first official sub-12/11/10 average with OH ZZ and first official sub-9/8/7 single(all would be nice).
Set the first official sub-1:00+beyond Feet Single and Average with ZZ.
Set a CR in feet (NR works too).
Get good at BLD, 2x2 and FMC (and Feet, 3x3, and OH duh), maybe top 1000 in single and average.
Attend a Worlds.
Be world champion in OH and Feet at the worlds I go to (or at least podium).
Organize an competition and keep it going annually for a couple years.
Keep cubing for years to come, if not competitively then with a sustained average.
Teach someone how to solve a cube and get them sub-20.
(Maybe actually start a youtube channel and teach ZZ and other stuff; get at least 1k subs?)

Whats life without a little ambition?


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 16, 2016)

1. Median or better rank worldwide in at least one event, preferably 4x4.
2. Get a gigaminx
3. Get gigaminx adopted as an official WCA event.
4. Have official averages in all WCA events, except maybe clock, pyraminx, and 2x2.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 16, 2016)

Get sub-10 (I think I could do this over the summer  )
Actually go to a comp
Actually meet some of the people on here in person.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2016)

Complete all wca events officially, and be the first Singaporean to do so...?


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 16, 2016)

Get an NR (missed pyra NR single by 0.08 last year )


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 16, 2016)

1. average sub 30 for 3BLD and get a sub 20 single
2. get good at other events
3. sub 12 on 3x3 would be nice, but I probably won't 



shadowslice e said:


> Actually meet some of the people on here in person.


Ikr me too, when I go to comps I never meet anyone that I know. it kinda sucks everyone lives in different countries and states


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 16, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> Ikr me too, when I go to comps I never meet anyone that I know. it kinda sucks everyone lives in different countries and states



That's odd. I know alot of well-known cubers that live in California


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jul 16, 2016)

1. Get a sub 10 official average.
2. Go to a comp outside of Toronto.
3. Podium at one of my comps.
These should all be doable.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 16, 2016)

-Organize a competition (probably a long way off)
-Rank in the top 100 in one event
-Expand my collection and finally buy a 7x7


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 16, 2016)

-Be sub 10 on 3x3 and get a sub 10 official average
-get a sub-WR average single for any event (except 2x2, preferably not 3x3) (unofficial)
-complete 6 or 7BLD
-sub 1 on 3BLD in competition
-win or podium in any event at a competition
-learn a large alg set (or multiple smaller ones)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 16, 2016)

Get a big BLD WR and worlds podium, and I guess an FMC mean so I become a platinum member. Gotta work hard for the WR though, Kaijun and Ollie are so fast at 4BLD :/


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jul 16, 2016)

Not much - I just want to be an all events gold member. Just need clock, MBLD and big BLD.
Also go to Worlds overseas.
Go to (or host) Worlds in Africa (probably a long way off).


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2016)

Organize my own comp
world champion for feet
All singles+averages
top10 for sum of ranks (I need an official 31 fmc mean for that, that's all...)


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2016)

I just want a dumb sub-10 single.
I can't retire until I get one.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jul 18, 2016)

Before I quit cubing, I would like to:
Organize a competition somewhere closer than an hour drive from me
Any record
top 250 sum of ranks
sub 2 2x2
sub 10 3x3
sub 20 OH
Sub 30 4x4
sub 1:10 5x5
sub 2:45 6x6
sub 3:30 7x7
sub 3 pyra
sub 5 skewb
sub 1:15 mega
Learn a proper alg set for ll 3x3 XD
Learn the G-Perms. (not sure why I haven't yet, can sub 4 the 2-look algs)


----------



## mafergut (Jul 18, 2016)

My list is quite short and humble because, at my age 46 y/o), I cannot pretend that I'm going to ever get a NR or something like that even though, maybe at some big BLD event, it might be attainable by someone my age, but I'm not that good. So, here's my list:
- 3x3 sub-10 single, even if it's a very lucky one
- 4x4 sub-1min single
- get somewhat decent at 5x5 to 7x7
- enjoy cubing (I'll stop when I don't enjoy it any more)
- keep collecting nice puzzles (I don't have a specific number in mind)
- teach some children (maybe a grandson?) how to cube and spread the word, maybe even see this considered a sport like chess before I quit.

EDIT: Actually get somewhat decent at 3BLD (sub 2 min?) and learn 4BLD and maybe even 5BLD and get at least a success on each one someday. Also maybe get some day a 3/3 or better MBLD success. Thanks @JanW for reminding me of those


----------



## JanW (Jul 18, 2016)

Like mafergut, I don't have any very competitive goals. Mainly the goal is to enjoy cubing, and to keep exploring and learning more about the cube. If I were ever to set a NR, the only event I can even theoretically imagine this to happen is FMC. I haven't studied FMC yet, but eventually I'm sure I will.

Some milestones I'm hoping to eventually reach:
-Be consistently sub-20 on 3x3
-Sub-30 on 3x3 with several different methods, also some obscure ones
-Sub 1 minute 3bld
-8+ mbld
-learn 4bld and 5bld
-learn and get decent at FMC


----------



## cashis (Jul 18, 2016)

well my cubing passion has been renewed as of late so why not.
-be the same speed at roux as I am cfop (close!)
-be decent at ZZ (maybe the same speed too)
-learn zbll (wild eh)
-learn 2x2 (CLL, EG-1, LEG-1, REG-1, EG-2, TCLL+, TCLL-)
-go to a competition lol
-have an official sub-10 avg
-find my aosu
-get good at a big cube
-do all events

some of these are ridiculous, but I'm a bit of a completionist. shoot for the stars eh?


----------



## Douf (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope to:

-Achieve a sub-20 average (or if I can only manage a PB single of sub-20, I'd still be proud)
-Officially compete in Megaminx
-Most importantly: Pass on the joy of cubing to younger people and nurture that passion in anyone who is interested. So far my nephews are into it and it's so great to see. I love encouraging people to get into it, especially as it adds to the excuse to place an order


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm stuck at the same speed for most events lately so hopefully that changes soon, but here are my goals before I retire (If that ever ends up happening )

-Average sub-10 on 3x3 (PLEASE)
-Actually start practicing BLD and get fairly good at it (Sub-1 3bld, and fairly decent results in 4bld, 5bld, and mbld)
-Compete in every WCA event
-compete in a large competition (Canadian open 2017, US Nationals 2017, or worlds 2017 maybe? Heck, even just some random Toronto comp would be fine XD)
-Top 100 sum of ranks
- Learn a really cool rubiks cube trick (I'm trying to figure out how to solve 3 rubiks cubes while juggling right now, I've been trying for 2 weeks but im not giving up lol)
-Get NR/NAR/WR in any event.


----------



## Ksh13 (Jul 18, 2016)

While you might think I'm crazy, I think all of these are within reach:

-Full ZBLL
-Know over 1000 algs
-Get sub-9 for 3x3
-Going to Euros or Worlds some day and do pretty well there
-Get an ER (okay this might be out of reach lol)
-Podium at 3x3 at Norwegian nats
-Here is a list of all events I want to get at least some kind of NR in: 3x3, 3x3 OH, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD
-I guess do all events at some point
-Win something at a comp


----------



## Berd (Jul 18, 2016)

I want a couple: 

Become a world champion in an event
Sub 10 2x2-7x7
6 and 7 BLD 
MBLD NR 
Top 32 sum of ranks

Probably many more but that's OK for now!


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 23, 2016)

cashis said:


> well my cubing passion has been renewed as of late so why not.
> -be the same speed at roux as I am cfop (close!)
> -be decent at ZZ (maybe the same speed too)
> -learn zbll (wild eh)
> ...


I don't think REG-1 is a thing, just execute where bar is on the left, I've never seen an alg set for that


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 23, 2016)

i've already achieved my goal: take pictures with harris chan

i only compete so one less child is in the finals of every canadian competition.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 23, 2016)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> i've already achieved my goal: take pictures with harris chan
> 
> i only compete so one less child is in the finals of every canadian competition.


My newest goal is to get a photo with you after I make sure you don't podium anything.
Lol jk
Actually a group pic would be fun.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 23, 2016)

Before I quit cubing I want...
- Sub-1 3BLD
- Sub-1 4x4
- Sub-2 5x5
...official averages, but singles will do to start with.

Also top 100 in world at 4/5BLD and MBLD. I don't have the same kind of landmark times as targets for those.

Also go to Worlds or Euros, organise a comp, and get a 6BLD at home.

By the time I've done all that, there'll be new things on the list.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

My Bucket List:
2x2: Sub-2/Get a 2x2 instead of pretending my AoSu is a WeiPo
3x3: Sub-10
4x4: Sub-1m
5x5-7x7/Mega: git guud
Pyra: Sub-5
Go to a bunch of Comps (none ever in my area)
Meet some cubing friends! (I taught 2 people to solve it, and I have a friend [don't see much] who was Sub-70, but I want some really devoted cubers to hang out with, even thru discord/skype/whatever)


----------



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

Compete in every wca event and get a average in each one (maybe not 4 or 5 blind idk)

Get some sort of record in any event (nr or cr or wr)

Make a YouTube and become one of the biggest YouCubing channels

Own some really expensive puzzle like a radiolarian 

Get sub 15 on 3x3 by mid 2017

Just gonna say that this is a really good idea for a thread


----------



## jebzie (Aug 23, 2016)

Get a better official 3x3 Roux average than with CFOP. I have 13.77 with CFOP and I average around 21 with Roux after 2 weeks.

Get 3 NR's. I Think Pyraminx and 2x2 will be the only ones.

Get sub 10 on 3x3

Host atleast one competition with over 100 competitors. (The biggest one in Sweden has been 105)

Get over 1000 subs on my channel.

Be top 3 for sum of ranks in Sweden

To go to comps in 8 or 9 different countries. I hav e been in Sweden, Denmark and Czech only but I'm going to Norway, Finland and France.

And last get a sub2 official average on 2x2


----------



## Julio R. (Aug 23, 2016)

Podium in 3x3 
Win 2x2 (People in SoCal aren't very good at 2x2)
Learn blind
Learn full oll/lse depending on if I switch to roux
Sub two all my plls
Get over 5000 followers on ig @dankcubememes


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 23, 2016)

Julio R. said:


> Podium in 3x3
> Win 2x2 (People in SoCal aren't very good at 2x2)
> Learn blind
> Learn full oll/lse depending on if I switch to roux
> ...


LSE isn't too hard to learn, the algs are barely 4 moves long. It's usually one alg and many cases. Only switch if you truly enjoy it. Don't force either method.

My goals: Win all Toronto comps(3x3) with 2-look CMLL(2 second 2look). Or very slow CMLL(2seconds).
Get a WR solve because nobody builds white/yellow blocks.

You know what, I am actually going to try this. My main goal is to be a top five (3x3) cuber within one year of learning how to cube. I hope Alex revives, PDF and Guroux will also sandwich Feliks in the standings with me. (Mid-June 2017)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Get an NR (missed pyra NR single by 0.08 last year )



A bit late but I got a 3.23 NR 2x2 average


----------



## Kubzy (Sep 10, 2016)

My bucket list (Started cubing about a month ago):
- Invent a new method, doesn't have to be the best but it has to work.
- Go to UK Champs or Worlds
- Podium at a pretty big competition.
- Learn full PLL and subset or OLL (Only been cubing for a month, haven't learn't full PLL yet, I use 2 look everything with CFOP)
- Learn a new method like Petrus, ZZ or Roux
- Be famous
- Race with Donald Trump
- Learn any BLD, practice memorization and average sub-11 on 2BLD
- Get sub-10 in 2 years maybe. sub-30 in 4 months, sub-20 in 9months to 1 year


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

I would want to...
- Go to Nats someday (they never have it near STL)
- Break an NR/NAR/WR It'd probably be in 2x2 or pyra if it ever happened
- get sub-10 on 3x3
- get sub-2.5 on 2x2
- meet Feliks or somebody else that has a lot of world records
- Podium in a big competition (for 2x2 and pyra that is)
- get a 4BLD success someday (unlikely)
- meet some other cubers from STL like 5 at least (if there is that many...)


----------



## Elo13 (Oct 3, 2016)

My bucket list:
- official sub-10 single in 3x3
- official success in all events
- top 10 in Finland for sum of ranks
- go to euros or worlds
- meet a wr holder
- finish full pll and learn full oll
- learn roux, zz and petrus
- organize a comp
- get other people into cubing
- have fun
- not quit cubing
- learn 1lll /s


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 6, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> 1. average sub 30 for 3BLD and get a sub 20 single
> 2. get good at other events
> 3. sub 12 on 3x3 would be nice, but I probably won't



got the first one a long time ago. And 3 doesn't look too hard
These goals were definitely too easy, so i need to make new ones

stuff i want to do before i quit cubing
1. learn 3bld parity (really tough cuz laziness) and get good at floating, learn more advanced tricks
2. be sub 10 global with roux
3. keep pushing my bigbld times and get some fast official solves
4. go to a big comp (like us nats or worlds)
5. get a sub 15 3bld pb (really dumb goal, since its just luck based, but it would kinda cool XD)


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 6, 2017)

Learn COLL
Average sub-10
Get an official sub-10 average
Average sub-40 at 4*4
Average sub 1:30 at 5*5
Get an official average at 6*6 and 7*7
Get sponsored by moyu or qiyi without having to say that I prefer their cubes
Get a decent amount of views and subscribers on my channel: intermediate cuber
Go to European championships or worlds or both
Average sub-1 on 7*7 so I don't quit cubing
Have people saved partly via my signature but it's not that that saves


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 6, 2017)

Bucket List
- Compete in all WCA Events (Probably long.)
- Go to a comp overseas.
- Podium on all event.
- Making into top 100 single or average at all WCA events.
- Last but not least, getting sponsored.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

-attend a comp
-learn BLD
-learn FMC
-learn OH
-get sub 10 on 3x3
-get way more cubes (I believe I currently have 7)
-meet other speedcubers


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 20, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> 1. Median or better rank worldwide in at least one event, preferably 4x4.
> 2. Get a gigaminx
> 3. Get gigaminx adopted as an official WCA event.
> 4. Have official averages in all WCA events, except maybe clock, pyraminx, and 2x2.



Since the thread has been bumped, I'm updating my bucket list. New list:
- Official single in every WCA event except clock. (Averages would be nice, but I'll settle for singles)
- Sub-10 2-7 relay (still working on sub-20. This'll be a while)
- Sub-15 gigaminx solve (haven't tried yet)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll add 7+bld success to the list.
also solve a 4D cube.


----------

